# Teenagers + Wildlife = :@



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

thought i'd post this as i need to get my anger out!:censor: i was in the car with my dad going down the road and saw a magpie supposedly dead in the gutter and didn't really take much notice and just thought to myself poor thing and went on with my day. a few days later i was walking over the green to get to my friends house, and i saw something very hard to believe:censor: !! there was the magpie, in the bushes, STILL alive!? but which was even worse, some youths had used black plumbing tape and bound it round its body so its wings were tied, it had a broken leg and a broken wing and blood was dripping from its mouth. i ran home and tried to contact the vets but no reply so i ran back up with a towel and scooped it up, it was trying to gasp for air at this point and was very heartbreaking  i started walking back to my house to get in the car but on the way back it died in my arms:gasp: i was so upset by this because i love all kinds of animals and myself being a teenager it made me so shocked to think that other youths had tortured this animal and left it to die! sorry for long post i just really had to get my anger out!!!:censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

that's a damn shame, but i have to ask...how do you know it was youths?


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

daftlassieEmma said:


> that's a damn shame, but i have to ask...how do you know it was youths?



thats what i was thinking ,it could have been anyone ...


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i assume it was youths as there are a group of them who live around the place that i live. they are constantly looking for trouble and as i was walking down the road one day there were two of them leant over the gutter doing something, i asked them what they were doing and they turned around and looked up at me, with a knife in their hand. i looked down to see a dead mouse in the gutter which they had decided to 'dissect' but they seemed to be having a good laugh about it. :censor: the magpie incident happened a few days after and this field is a place where they usual 'hang' around in the bushes where i found the magpie, they are always up to trouble and act as if they have no conscience, so i assumed its them:devil:


----------



## Knottyedge (Jan 21, 2011)

its disgraceful what some people do to animals,it always makes me wonder what makes them think they have the right to do these type of things
Unfortunately not everyone has as much respect for animals as us


----------



## mdtv (Sep 4, 2009)

pretty disgusting story and no doubt the youths you speak of are chavs are whatever you may call them where your from. 

people who do this should be places in a cage with a large rogue male grizzly bear with no weapons or anything of any sought to defend themselves with only then will the truly feel how the animals they tortured felt


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

All we can do is hope someone tries to dissect them, preferably whilst their alive.


----------



## Mangaka (Aug 9, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> All we can do is hope someone tries to dissect them, preferably whilst their alive.


:gasp:...physco.......


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

not all of us teens are bad some of us go frog saving:whistling2: or just plain amphbian mad:whistling2:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> All we can do is hope someone tries to dissect them, preferably whilst their alive.


Aww lmfao legendary:lol2::lol2:!!

On a more serious note, Rip little magpiexx


----------



## lil_noodle (Jul 4, 2007)

mdtv said:


> pretty disgusting story and no doubt the youths you speak of are chavs are whatever you may call them where your from.
> 
> people who do this should be places in a cage with a large rogue male grizzly bear with no weapons or anything of any sought to defend themselves with only then will the truly feel how the animals they tortured felt


Not all chavs do this sort of thing. you cant stereotype everyone.
Poor magpie


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

what a shocking story.
I get angry when i see litter!! double angry if its Mcdonalds or KFc thrown from a car.:devil::devil:

but this is terrible


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

Just yet more proof that the world is going to shit.

*Insert a continued cynical rant* ¬_¬


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

Absolutely disgusting story:devil: 

Just a few days ago I pushed a friends boyfriend off his pushbike because he wanted to run a lovely lady frog over.:bash: All the chavs are total A:censor:holes around her when it comes to wildlife!


----------



## the count (Sep 21, 2009)

Mangaka said:


> :gasp:...physco.......


whats a physco?:lol2:


----------

